# Ed's Bridge Stash



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am going to post bridges in this thread.
Not all at once.

I will start with this, as I don't think I posted it on the site yet.

Colber,
I don't know if it has a number.
This company made accessories for Lionel and Marx trains. 
They are similar to both companies' accessories and can be wired easily.
I have a red blinker bulb on the top.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice idea for a thread, Ed. An O bridge compilation. I like it!!! Looking forward to see what you, T-Man, Servoguy, and others dust off and dig up ...

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's another Colber bridge I picked up for $5


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Bridges 

Ives No. 101 from 1923-1928 note it is missing the semiphore and the 
post tops.










and a unknown bridge like the Ives No. 98 circa late 1920s










Pookybear


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

I do like the looks of that Ives bridge.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, be still my beating heart ...

You guys are getting me all worked up ... my palms are sweaty ... my heart is pounding ...

Hubba hubba ...

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I really like the style of that Ives bridge!
-Art


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

It is nice to have a mix of bridges on any layout. Stuff like Ed's Colber are
perfect for main line runs. With the Ives good for more of a secondary 
route or trolley runs.

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Next I will add the Lionel #317 I have three and looking for one more.

The Lionel 317 replaced the Lionel 316 but I believe they are identical.

The Lionel 316 was made only in 1949. It replaced the Lionel 315 which had a light in the center.

The Lionel 317 replaced the Lionel 316 in 1950 and was made to 1956.









A comparison of the Lionel 317 and the Colber.
The Colber is a blue/silver like color and has the light. I added a blinker red bulb I had. 
The Colber almost looks like a Lionel 315.
The Lionel 317 came in only in a gray color.

This ones an obvious repaint but I think whoever did it put the paint on too thick as you can't make out the rivet detail.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All I have are two bridges from Marx. Ed, has the span on this one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> All I have are two bridges from Marx. Ed, has the span on this one.



Nice T, I have just started, stayed tuned.
Did the PRR come on those?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T -- Nice bridge. And the 1681 has never looked better! 

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It runs like a champ. The engine looks brand new.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> It runs like a champ. The engine looks brand new.


Nice T, I have just started, stayed tuned.
Did the PRR come on those?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know the maker of this one.
This was a save from the trash pile.

It might be a Marx?
27" Long
6" wide
5' high at the lowest overhead beam.

It looks like someone pulled up the 2 end lowest beams to make for a little more clearance.

All it needs is a new coat of paint although the patina looks nice.
It has that weathered look?:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

big ed said:


> Nice T, I have just started, stayed tuned.
> Did the PRR come on those?


The PRR is a sign with magnets I added to stick it to the bridge.

So far you have a great collection. I know Marx has been good about labeling their products. What I do is peruse the catalogs of Lionel or American Flyer to ID a bridge. I had never heard of Colber before this.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

From what I have read, the people at Marx were rather shrewd and from time to time when an inexpensive item came up that they could sell, for a big profit, they would do so. I could be wrong, but it is very believable. And yes if someone could make something cheaper than Marx could, they would slap a label on it and do business. Why go to the expense of setting up machinery when you could do the marketing and avoid manufacturing costs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> The PRR is a sign with magnets I added to stick it to the bridge.
> 
> So far you have a great collection. I know Marx has been good about labeling their products. What I do is peruse the catalogs of Lionel or American Flyer to ID a bridge. I had never heard of Colber before this.


Though I read somewhere that Colber manufactured accessories for Lionel, I found this T,
They sold out to Marx.
Helped Flyer out for a while too.
Not too much is found on Colber when you Google it just keeps correcting the spelling search to Colbert!:thumbsdown:

A little history for you. If you care to read it.

A copy and paste,


*COLBER*

Founders Antony Collett and William Burke initially started in the appliance business in New York, NY, and later began repairing trains as a Lionel service station. In 1946 Trains became their primary business as they became the Train Center of America, and grew to be the largest Lionel distributor in the East. Unable to stock trains fast enough to meet demand, they began making low price versions of Lionel accessories in 1948 as Colber Manufacturing Company. Their versions included beacon and floodlight towers, watchman's shanty, street lights, and wig-wag signal. Colber received a stern warning from Lionel concerning their packaging in 1950, concerning that it was a near copy of Lionel's, which led to its modification. During 1951-54 Colber supplied Flyer with several accessories in addition to its own line by using different nameplates and plastic colors. By 1954 Flyer no longer needed Colber's help and the toy train market was shrinking so Colber decided to leave the market. They sold their dies to Marx, who primarily wanted them out of the market, and switched to electronic components, which it still makes today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*I did find this picture of Gilberts bridge. Looks just like mine.



*#754 Double Trestle Bridge of aluminum sheet metal
with non-rotating red warning light made in 1950 & 1951.










It was also made of metallic blue sheet metal.










They finally ended up in painted it just gray.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh yes I sure could use one of those double trestles.
And I like the blue one. 

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


pookybear said:


> Oh yes I sure could use one of those double trestles.
> And I like the blue one.
> 
> Pookybear



The metallic blue is a nice color.:thumbsup:

Double wide would be nice. I never ran across one of those yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> The PRR is a sign with magnets I added to stick it to the bridge.
> 
> So far you have a great collection. I know Marx has been good about labeling their products. What I do is peruse the catalogs of Lionel or American Flyer to ID a bridge. I had never heard of Colber before this.



Magnets, yes, now I remember I asked that before.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed --

Interesting that those bridges have the Gilbert name, rather than the American Flyer name.

Those examples look beautiful with their crisp / flawless paint.

Interesting bio/info on Colber. Like T-Man, I knew nothing about them until here. Sounds like they "rode the wave" just right, then bailed as the tide was turning.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will add this bridge next.
Almost looks like the last one.

Don't know the maker and this has the unknown track set up on it.
I will remove the track to use this bridge.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ed,

The thin tie rods and gusset plates on that one look the same as the ones on the bridge from post 15. Same mfr maybe?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> The thin tie rods and gusset plates on that one look the same as the ones on the bridge from post 15. Same mfr maybe?
> 
> TJ


Maybe?

Here is Lionel 2317 drawbridge that needs some work. It goes up and down, the motor works, but is missing the control shack that came with it and the bell clanger is broken. 

Mine










The control building picture. 
I can buy one for $50 bucks, too much for me.
These were made in the 70's.

Notice someone started painting the stone on this. on the right hand side.
Something I was thinking of as the brown color sucks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

How long is that, Ed ... end to end? 24" or so?

I agree with your idea of painting the stone ... would add some extra depth / realism, and make it look less plasticky. (Is that a word?!?)

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had one of those draw-bridges, but when it became obvious that I wouldn't be using it, I unloaded it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> How long is that, Ed ... end to end? 24" or so?
> 
> I agree with your idea of painting the stone ... would add some extra depth / realism, and make it look less plasticky. (Is that a word?!?)
> 
> TJ


 TJ yes,24"


gunrunnerjohn said:


> I had one of those draw-bridges, but when it became obvious that I wouldn't be using it, I unloaded it.


You unload a lot of stuff.

You could have took the o/27 track off and put o track on.


I will add this next to my bridge stash.
No markings on it, 2 red lights on top.
26 1/2" long, 5 1/2" wide, 5" to the bottom of the arch, no one knows who made it.

I will add something around the lights as they look funny like they are sitting now.

This one would be nice to have cars and trucks riding over it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I though of putting O-gauge track on it, but decided that it probably wasn't going to fit in anyway.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a Lionel #270.
Made in 1946 only, early post war.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Check out this current ebay auction ... same bridge ... quite rare, apparently ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-TRAI...402459?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43a96e895b

item # 290605402459

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Check out this current ebay auction ... same bridge ... quite rare, apparently ...
> 
> ...



I would wonder about that one. It says only 4 were made and in 1942.
Mine doesn't have that decal, mine is different.

In 1942 we went to war, unless they were made before the start of us going to war.

I see the 270 come up to auction quite a bit. For being made in 1946 only, a bunch must have been sold.


Edit, I know that seller and I have purchased off him before.
Maybe I just never heard of this rare bridge?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, it says it's a "4" in the book and made in very low numbers. If only four of them existed, the collectors would be going crazy!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, it says it's a "4" in the book and made in very low numbers. If only four of them existed, the collectors would be going crazy!


True.

Next I will add this Rock Island bridge.
This I never asked about here. 
It was saved from the dump pile out in front of a house by me years ago. 

What do you all think? Lionel?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like some of the NYC bridges I have somewhere in the closet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Next is,

I know this is Lionel...post war?

I can't find any info on it, like a Lionel #?

Just like a 314, but without a base riveted on, this came this way, no one took the base off as I have had this since my childhood days.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

As you said, that's a near-clone to a 314, but without the base. I wonder if you have some sort of a "factory reject" that never made it to full production?

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_314_acc.htm

When I look at the 314 photo in the link, it looks like the "ribs" on one side of the girder (without the "Lionel" tag) are triangular in shape. Is that the case with yours?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> As you said, that's a near-clone to a 314, but without the base. I wonder if you have some sort of a "factory reject" that never made it to full production?
> 
> ...


Mine is the same. They have 4 holes to screw it to the layout. I have seen these for sale.
I just can't find any info on them.
Maybe they came on a flat car?

I do remember that when my Dad got them they looked new.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot about my bridge thread,

I will add my #313 Lionel

I do have the base for it.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Highjacking Ed's thread again, way to much Lionel being shown here. As 
nice as they are need more variety. So I thought I would spice it up a bit.

Got this in the mail the other day. Not a bridge so to say but a viaduct. Pre
war lithographed, unknown maker. Not a single maker's mark anywhere.
I think it is of British manufacture but not too sure of that fact.



















Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's fabulous. I've never seen one like that before. I especially like the overpass functionality.

Are those railings on the top actually textured? I can see that the stone arch work is pressed in detail.

Very, very nice.

(Jealous, Ed?!?)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> That's fabulous. I've never seen one like that before. I especially like the overpass functionality.
> 
> Are those railings on the top actually textured? I can see that the stone arch work is pressed in detail.
> 
> ...



No, It is scratched, dented and rusty.:laugh:







But pretty cool, I never saw one of those.:thumbsup:
How much?


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

WOW that is too cool for school, I like


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

tj,

yes the "railing" stone work also has pressed in details. 

ed,

"No, It is scratched, dented and rusty." <- so are you =O
I had seen one years ago and placed a bid. Lets just say I was outclassed
at the time by some crazy amount. Took five years of looking and this
one popped up. Took around 60 dollars US to get it across the pond.

jreid,

Just start looking there are more out there I am sure of that, too bad I
have no idea who made this little jewel. Would make searching way
easier. hwell:

Pookybear


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pookybear said:


> tj,
> 
> yes the "railing" stone work also has pressed in details.
> 
> ...




I may be scratched and dented, but no way am I rusty.

I searched all over for it and can't find anything that resembles it.
I searched all over.

If you ever find out post your results please.

Maybe if you take it apart it will be identified on the inside?


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

It looks German to me, Bing or Doll maybe?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jreid said:


> It looks German to me, Bing or Doll maybe?



I thought Bing first, but searchs did not bring that item up.

I now see it is hollow (you can see inside)  
Did you look real good inside?


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

No way in the world it is either of those, they would be stamped somewhere!
I is not a KBN either, would have the printing stating so somewhere. Marklin 
and Kibri would be rubber stamped. So I am looking for a train related toy
maker here and it might be a part of something else. Maybe Brimtoy, Chad Valley Co. Ltd. (small chance), The Mettoy Company, and Tri-ang come to 
mind just for British makers. The list of French, German and Italian makers
is rather large!!

It just fits early 0 guage so well and looks great. Only reason way I think it
maybe british of origin is because both times I have seen these it has been
on Ebay UK. But then again it might just be odd luck that both where there. 

Ed, I shall let you slide on the rusty part, must be all the DW-40 you use.

Pookybear


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

I agree, been looking through the few Bing catalogs I have and do not see it. There were a lot of Toymakers that just plain dropped out of sight, especially the pre war German ones


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes a lot of the Germany toy makers were Jewish, so needless to say they
had a few problems making it through the 1930s and 40s. Only a couple
survived the war. 

But yes a lot of the smaller makers could have produced this item.

Pookybear


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Another bridge for you. Lionel 280, originally green, now flat black. B


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks like it could use paint again.

The flat black never really covered up the green.

They came in 3 different green colors. 3 or 4?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> That looks like it could use paint again.
> 
> The flat black never really covered up the green.
> 
> They came in 3 different green colors. 3 or 4?


Mine is a light grass green color close to the color on the green plastic on the bottom of the Bascule bridge.
-Art


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm jealous..... If I use it it's paint time. The bridge for a one track bridge is a tad big for my layout. Bought a smaller girder bridge which works well. Layout is flat so painting a dry lake under bridge. Make that trying to - we'll see how it comes out. All my accessories have a natural weathered look due to being old and beat up from use.

B


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

I like that green real nice.
Not to stray off topic but how long does it take for the light bulb to heat up enough to rotate the beacon on that tower?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

_... shouted in an embarrased voice of sudden enlightenment ..._

"Ohhh!!! I've seen many 'net phots of that 280 bridge before, but always from a face-on viewpoint. I'm only realizing now (via your photos above) that the bridge has pedestrain walkways on either side. How cool is that?!?! Waaaayyyyy cool!"

This "enlightenment" stuff is fun!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

jreid said:


> I like that green real nice.
> Not to stray off topic but how long does it take for the light bulb to heat up enough to rotate the beacon on that tower?


Jreid,
Not long about a minute for it to spin. My grandfather took really good care of it. Everything is original. Very delicate plastic on the beacon. The light bulb has a dent in the top and a small plastic pin on the beacon sits in the dent to spin. Small fan shaped louvers help the heat spin it. And TJ yes it has pedestrian walkways on either side.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> _... shouted in an embarrased voice of sudden enlightenment ..._
> 
> "Ohhh!!! I've seen many 'net phots of that 280 bridge before, but always from a face-on viewpoint. I'm only realizing now (via your photos above) that the bridge has pedestrain walkways on either side. How cool is that?!?! Waaaayyyyy cool!"
> 
> ...



Go back in this thread, the #270 has the pedestrian walkways too.
You didn't notice that?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

No, I didn't. Even when I look at the 270 pic again, from that "frontal" vantage, the walkway doesn't jump out.

Now that I "see" what I'm looking at on the 270/280 (a "duhh!" moment for TJ), I really like those. It adds quite a bit of extra depth to the otherwise traditional truss bridge.

Thanks, guys,

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> _... shouted in an embarrased voice of sudden enlightenment ..._
> 
> "Ohhh!!! I've seen many 'net phots of that 280 bridge before, but always from a face-on viewpoint. I'm only realizing now (via your photos above) that the bridge has pedestrain walkways on either side. How cool is that?!?! Waaaayyyyy cool!"
> 
> ...


TJ, I own the bridge and never realized that it had pedestrian walkway. We got eyes that sometimes don't see.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

inxy said:


> TJ, I own the bridge and never realized that it had pedestrian walkway. We got eyes that sometimes don't see.



ED'S EYES SEE ALL.:smokin:

I can see why TJ missed it......BUT YOU?:laugh:


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

:stroke: What can I say ?


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Another one for the group to see. A French bridge from Jep, even got the
box with it.










Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boy, Pook ... you track down the nicest things. That "hint" of a tandem culvert below the bridge is qutie nice, with the arched stonework and keystone. That will team nicely with your viaduct.

What vintage is that ???

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have a layout set up?

I ditto TJ, where do you find these?
Do you buy stuff from across the big pond?

I never purchased stuff from over there yet, the shipping part turns me off.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

TJ,

I think Jep made this version from the 1930s through the 1950s it is 
actually rather common. Got this one out of New Hampshire. $12.00
plus the cost of shipping, a good deal there.

Big Ed,

Nothing to say of a layout right now, just big plans on what I want to do.
I have lots more building and railcars to buy before I even get started, so
all I have is a test track of 0-42. A perfect and very plain circle of track
is it would be. 

For Both of you finding stuff is Easy, just leave "Lionel" out of your
searches all kinds of fun stuff shows up then. 

As for over seas bidding, never been scared of that that, and with the 
crash of the ₤ (1.58) and the € (1.38) prices have never been better.
Yes moving stuff across the pond can cost big money, but in most cases
I bid on stuff there that can never be had on these shores. In the end
I have a collection of items that people just do not see on every other
layout. It gets tiring to see the same bits everywhere you go as I already
know what those look like. I am always looking for the odd and different.
This is what will make a layout standout from the crowd. And not many
odd items are need for the effect either, just a few well placed different
and interesting building or railcars or even an odd locomotive does this
nicely. I call it the wow factor. If you look at something and go "WOW"
that is what you need to be finding or placing bids on to get it on your
layout.

Sorry if the above sounds a bit preachy but it is just the general rule I use
to find things.

And as you all know by now I have taken the odd to a more of
an extreme as I have ZERO lionel stuff over here. That way I do not have
to bid against you guys and gals, your are pack of hungry wolves on EBay!

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

AarrrooooowwwWWWW ...

(That's a hungry wolf call! )

That's a great price for that bridge ... much cheaper than I would have thought. You make an excellent point about looking outside of the big-name Lionel line in the O hunt game. I have one Marx piece (a tinplate station), and will confess that I've ebay-oogled over a few beautiful looking prewar tinpate American Flyer locos that gleam with shiny brass and copper trim. None on my plate just yet, but someday ...

AarrooowwwWWW!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I search on O-scale when I look at eBay, I don't just look in the Lionel sections.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This 101 Standard gauge was found in a trash pile, box and all.
Once a year we have trash pickup, you can throw a pile out and the town picks it up.
Someone passed on and they threw it out? 
I did not find any more trains in that pile? ( I can't remember.)
That was it I believe.


I was thinking about adding O track to it and using it somewhere when I do the expansion to the other side of the basement.

I think I may have a few more somewhere to add to my bridge thread.
One can never have enough bridges.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A TRASH DAY find?!?

You gotta be kidding me.

I am sooooooo jealous right now!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> A TRASH DAY find?!?
> 
> You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> ...


Yes the story of it is in another thread somewhere. 
You must have seen it? 
I did not feel like looking for it so I just took some new pictures.

Remember my old dog use to sniff out trains from the piles when I walked him?
He must have smelled the oil and associated it with my trains, he would start digging or barking at the trash when there were trains in it.

Now a day everything is collectable but you can still find some good garbage that some toss out.

I have not been trash hunting in years. No need to walk the dog as he went to doggie heaven. I had an excuse to look then, now I would feel like a bag person doing it.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Ed,
Here is one you might be interested in: http://daytona.craigslist.org/clt/2724482718.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> Ed,
> Here is one you might be interested in: http://daytona.craigslist.org/clt/2724482718.html



Not for that much.

where is Ormond by the sea?
*
*


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Ormond by the Sea is north of Daytona Beach.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

A trash deal, oh thats so sweet. 

Pookybear


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ed....here's hoping my bridge pic is in here somewhere....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like the same bridge as mine.
Is your blue/gray?
You can get a red blinking bulb.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Actually, it is gray Rustoleum Hammered Finish. Looks real nice. It was pretty rusty when I got it.

I have both Red and Green bulbs for it, and will order the blinker.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> A TRASH DAY find?!?
> 
> You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> ...


Really great trash-day finds are rare. But when they happen - they're great.









*Technics SA-505*

Found this on top of a trash barrel of leaves. Worked fine. Used it for years and when vintage stereos started spiking on eBay, sold it for about 200 clams. Helped pay for a trip to Disneyland that year.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Badwolf,

Where do you sinc the ipod on that thing. 

Pookybear


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

pookybear said:


> Badwolf,
> 
> Where do you sinc the ipod on that thing.
> 
> Pookybear


Ah - iPod would would be ROM on this very sweet analog device.

And now back to our Holiday Special, "Ed's Bridge Stash" starring Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> Ah - iPod would would be ROM on this very sweet analog device.
> 
> And now back to our Holiday Special, "Ed's Bridge Stash" starring Clint Eastwood.



HUH? Clint Eastwood? Holiday special?

I started this thread back in August?


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a loooooooooooooooooong movie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Give my bridge stash thread a bump for the new members who might be looking for a O bridge for their layout. 
I am not selling any, just giving all a view of some that are out there if you search for them.

I forgot about this thread and I still have a few more to add when I find them. :smokin:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

pookybear said:


> Badwolf,
> 
> Where do you sinc the ipod on that thing.
> 
> Pookybear


Don't laugh too loud!
I have two pioneers connected to my airport express and play music form my iphone.
sound better that any actual sound system 45 watts RMS pure analog sound.
Andre.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> Next I will add the Lionel #317 I have three and looking for one more.


Did you ever find your fourth 317 bridge? I have one that's probably too big for my needs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> Did you ever find your fourth 317 bridge? I have one that's probably too big for my needs.



I have not really looked, I got to see what I can fit into the (un) planned future expansion.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice thread ed, I never seen a lot of those. Nice! And thanks as I never saw this thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Nice thread ed, I never seen a lot of those. Nice! And thanks as I never saw this thread.


I wish I had an old original Hellgate bridge to add, I have been looking for one for years.
I am not willing to pay the bucks they get. :smilie_daumenneg:

I got to look I think I may have a few more somewhere.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a chance to pick up some bridges at a flee market a few weeks ago cheap, they were cool but my currently I have no room for them. The hellgate bride is nice and $$$$$$. I got some cool bridge pics I'll add next week.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*question on bridges*

Hey,Ed,you gotta nice bridges. I`ve never seen hardly any bridges. How[dumb question] do you tell the scale of model bridges?

Have a good evening,Everett thanks


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

There she is! :stroke:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rub it in.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate? Is that an original? 


This was wrote in 1999.

A little Hellgate Bridge trivia,

(People who hate history leave now:smokin



By Jim Herron
Growing up in New York City in the postwar era had many advantages. There was so much to see and do. For a boy, it was like the center of the universe. I gravitated towards trains and planes. The trains came honestly, as I came from a Pennsylvania Railroad family.

I loved traveling on trains with my parents, riding to Baltimore, Harrisburg and Cape Cod on the Pennsylvania, New York Central and New Haven Railroads. Two of my favorite rides were coming out of New York City, crossing the lift bridge over the Harlem River and the Hellgate Bridge on my way up to New England.

The Hellgate Bridge was simply majestic; an architecturally magnificent structure privately built by the Pennsylvania Railroad and completed in 1917. The bridge rises over 300 feet above the East River tributary known as "Hell's Gate" because of the tremendous rip tides and currents that pass through at changing tides. Long Island Sound dumps its water through this fast-moving, narrow tributary to the East River and eventually to the Narrows and the Atlantic Ocean. The Hellgate Bridge can accommodate four trains on the 1017 feet long span.

The idea for the Hellgate Bridge was conceived in 1912 was completed five years later on April 17, 1917. It was a private venture, the brainchild of the Pennsylvania Railroad chairman who wanted to connect the northeast through New York City's Pennsylvania Station. Since Penn Station, completed in 1910, had no outlets to New England, tunnels and bridges were envisioned. A company was formed as a joint venture between the Pennsy and New Haven Railroads, calling itself the New York Connecting Railroad. This entity still exists today. This company built an eight-mile stretch which included the Hellgate Bridge, Sunnyside train yards and access to the Brooklyn Piers. It cost more than $30 million dollars and was a vital link to New York City. At the time of its opening, it was (and still is) considered one of the most awesome architectural feats in American history.

The bridge spans the river at 977 feet. It contains over 18,900 tons of steel and remains the longest steel arch bridge in the world. No other, in its entirety, is as massive or as beautiful. During World War II, the Hellgate Bridge helped transport troops and goods to Europe from many New England naval ports.

On my way to Manhattan last fall I crossed the Triborough Bridge from Queens to Manhattan, parallel to the Hellgate Bridge and was surprised to see that after years of neglect, it was getting a facelift. It had been cleaned, scraped, repaired and painted a deep, dark cranberry. After collecting rust for over fifty years, it was again the imposing structure I remembered from childhood. It was sheer joy to see this old friend get a well-deserved new look. I hope it lasts a long time.

Why all of this Hellgate attention? Lionel is finally coming out with an "O" gauge Hellgate Bridge this fall in its Heritage Catalog for about $400. It will be finished in its early cream, green and orange colors. It will be redesigned so as to accommodate two trains on two tracks and will be able to be entered at track level, too.

The original Hellgate Bridge by Lionel (#300) was a standard gauge bridge built from 1928 to 1942. It was strictly a pre-war accessory. Though pricey, they were popular and appreciated in value. MTH and T-Rail have recently made reproductions of this pre-war bridge.

Why it took Lionel 57 years to produce another one is quite a mystery, but at least they are doing it first class with brass plates, girders, and structural designs, just like the original one.

Of course, the "new" Hellgate will be a bit more expensive than the original one, priced at $16.50. The dimensions of the bridge will be 30 1/2" in length, 11 3/4" in width and 11 3/4" in height (# 305/6-32094.)

If you are a serious train runner or collector, order fast. Lionel has recreated one of the best loved of model railroading accessories. Finally, the rebirth of a Lionel legend!



Virtual tour?

http://www.oldnyc.com/bayridge/hellgate/hellgate.html


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Nah the one pictured is a Lionel Remake.
That's some good Hellgate knowledge Big Ed! :appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought it looked too clean to be an original.
The original was for standard gauge track.

Well it looks nice anyway, and with that one you can have 2 tracks running on it right?


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

big ed said:


> This is a Lionel #270.
> Made in 1946 only, early post war.
> 
> View attachment 11580


I've got one of those... my Dad's. Pristine condition. Only sees daylight at Christmas.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like a variation of one from the Junior Bridge Co.

http://www.binnsroad.co.uk/railways/junior/index.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

icolectto said:


> Looks like a variation of one from the Junior Bridge Co.
> 
> http://www.binnsroad.co.uk/railways/junior/index.html



Yes your talking about the suspension bridge and maybe the one truss I couldn't identify?

Good link I got it book marked, thanks. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ColtsKurt said:


> I've got one of those... my Dad's. Pristine condition. Only sees daylight at Christmas.



How much do you want for it?


----------

